# What benefits that a Work Permit can bring?



## TrangDoan

1. You can open a trading account with a broker
2. You can open a fixed account to get a credit card in Thai bank, and also a checking account
3. Your spouse can obtain a Non - O visa and stay with you. 
4. It is easier to send money out of the country if you needed to do that.
5. You can enrollment in the Thai Social Security system, which not only provides full health care coverage at a very low price but which you can remain in for life even after you stop working provided you keep up the small payments.
6. You can have a Thai driving license
7. You can send your kids to a Thai public school at low cost.
8. You can apply for a visa to other countries which is often not possible for holders of some passports if they do not have a work permit. Filipinos. Indians, Iranians, Chinese etc. 
9. Improved status of stay in the kingdom. Being a tourist or a student may not be possible forever but being employed with a work permit is.

You can add more if I missed any..


----------



## joseph44

10. You can get a mobile phone contract easier
11. You will be able to buy a car on monthly installments
12. You often pay the Thai entrance fees at National Parks and Museums
13. You can buy and sell motor vehicles without a special letter from Immigration
14. You get a free membership of the Thai Revenue Department
15. You don't have to leave the country for the so called "border runs"
16. ...........


----------



## TrangDoan

Thanks Joseph44 

If anyone need more information, please let me know


----------

